# Happy Mother's Day 2021-To All the Mothers of Children and Pets



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2021)

Mother's Day this year is Sunday May 9, 2021 here in the USA:


----------



## Old Dummy (May 7, 2021)

Happy Mother’s Day mom. 11-1-1915 to 3-2-2002.


----------



## RnR (May 7, 2021)

Happy Mother's Day from Down Under.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 7, 2021)

RnR said:


> Happy Mother's Day from Down Under.


Thank you!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Dana (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Glowworm (May 7, 2021)

I always though that Mother's Day was nine months after Father's Night 


Actually here in Sweden it's on the last Sunday in May, so this year May 30th


----------



## chic (May 7, 2021)

May happiness abound this Mother's Day and every day.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 7, 2021)

Happy Mother's Day to all!


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (May 7, 2021)

Happy Mother’s Day ladies!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 7, 2021)

_Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms here, remembering all of our dear mothers who are no longer with u__s._


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 8, 2021)

R.I.P.Mom..


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (May 8, 2021)

I had a lovely flower bouquet delivered, and daughter is coming today .. she's ordering Greek food for us for dinner 

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY, MOMMY!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 8, 2021)




----------



## RnR (May 8, 2021)

Thinking of my mum today. My lovely son and family have just left my place after arriving with warm croissants, strawberry jam and a very special bouquet chosen by my son ... "permanent roses" made from wood shavings by a very talented lady he found. Gotta love him.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 8, 2021)

Happy Mother's Day to my mom who died from metastatic breast cancer in 2003 at 73 years old.  I miss you so Mom.  Love you always.  This is mom and my niece Jill.


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2021)

Mothers' day in the UK is in March but ...


To all my American, Canadian, and Australian friends


----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Prairie dog (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mother's day to all the Mothers here ,either with children or pets.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 9, 2021)

Happy Mother's Day to all the wonderful mothers, grand and great grandmothers, step mothers, step grandmothers and godmothers.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Ruby Rose (May 9, 2021)

From as a child to my teenage years, I used to wonder why my mother's eyes always looked so tired, from lack of sleep. I realized many years later that up until my seven siblings and I had all left home to begin our journey, my mother had watched over us always especially when we were out. If we were late, she was always awake and restless either at the window, the door or in her bed with a prayer on her lips. My mother's prayers and thoughts were always with us all. She closed her eyes and her ears, finally, when the last one of us was home and the door was latched for the night, giving us one of the most cherished gifts received...a mother who prayed for us.


----------

